# Arab/QH Cross Prospect



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

sound? Working at 18? This is a really nicely put together horse and if he is working and sound at 18, he is a really good deal. 

Nice English looking horse. Almost looks like a nice Thoroughbred.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

According to the owner he is very healthy and sound. Am anxious to go see him this Saturday


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Sound? Working at 18? This is a really nicely put together horse and if he is working and sound at 18, he is a really good deal.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/arab-qh-cross-prospect-150946/#ixzz2IpsXg7mZ


Why is it such a good deal that the horse is sound and working at 18? Iv seen plenty of horses older than that, that are sound and working...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that he is really nice looking. only his front leg, left and lower part looks kind of oddly shaped. Might be angle of the photo., but look at that. The cannons are nice and short. I like his build. 18 is not old, especially for an Arab.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

This horse would have been my ideal candidate when I was looking! (Well, except for the impossible-to-keep-clean white :wink: ). Pretty little arab neck/face, nice QH body minus the usual pesky pastern situation... and I wouldn't have guessed 18 from this picture! Basically, I wanted to say that I love him.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I agree that he is really nice looking. only his front leg, left and lower part looks kind of oddly shaped. Might be angle of the photo., but look at that. The cannons are nice and short. I like his build. 18 is not old, especially for an Arab.


I think the odd angles are from standing on those stones! Impossible for the horse to lay a foot flat. 

A lot of horses at age 18 are unsound or arthritic. If a horse is still going strong at 18 that says one or two of these things:
1.) horse never did anything
2.) horse was ridden correctly and not over used at a young age or any age
3.) horse has good conformation
4.) horse never had an accident

Nice horse this.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Ohhhh I like this one!!!


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Loved him!!! He was everything the owner said and looked as good as the pictures (just a bit fuzzier in the cooler temps). His feet all looked good, so I think the pic might have looked off the way he was standing. My trainer couldn't find anything that would not make him a great match for me.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is one nice looking horse. Great Arab type for a half arab. Go for it IMO. Shalom


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He uh... he doesn't look like he'd be a good match... here, I'll cut you a deal- I'll take him instead and save you the trouble. 
He's a beautiful horse, he's everything I want to see- and he doesn't look a day over 10, ha ha. He's quite obviously been worked properly all his life. Overall, he looks very strong and well put together- he's pretty much a perfect meld of the two breeds. Love him!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

So did you buy him?!  More pictures! I am thoroughly enamored with this boy!


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, am planning on purchasing this guy . Having the vet go out and look him over first and then we can bring him home. I am not familiar with arabians and was surprised to see his pictures from when he was younger; dark dappled gray with black mane and tail! Apparently arabians "white out" as they get older.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

5kiddos said:


> Yes, am planning on purchasing this guy . Having the vet go out and look him over first and then we can bring him home. I am not familiar with arabians and was surprised to see his pictures from when he was younger; dark dappled gray with black mane and tail! Apparently arabians "white out" as they get older.


Well, it's not really an arabian thing, all grey horses 'white out,' it's just a matter of how long the horse stays in a certain stage of greying- but arabians seem to do it a LOT faster than other breeds! My arabian is 6 and, although his mane and tail is still black, he's getting really light in the body, although he's still greyish colored. I know someone who has a 9 or 10 year old hanoverian who is still covered in dapples, he's very beautiful. But most arabians I see seem to go pretty much completely white at a very early age!
Congratulations!!!!! Make sure to snap quite a few pictures to share with us!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What a stunner! Congrats


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sorry, guess I am gonna be a Debbie Downer. 
I wouldnt buy an 18 yo horse. just as many 8 yo horses out there. Might be a bit more frisky, but for the same price and emotiuonal investment you get a good 10 more years out of him. From some one that bought an older horse, really got attached, got a couple good years then had to bury him. Sorry just not something I want to go through. 
Lets be logical. Ok he is in great shape, 18 he has a few years. but 23 or 24 will come quick. then you have him for a couple years maybe of non riding retirement years.
yeh older horses make great teachers. But within a year your gonna be ready for much more. I am sure you can find a similar 10 yo.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Believe me, I have gone through the "age" debate with myself and others. For me, this older horse will suit me well as he is a sound, healthy, been there and done that horse and I hope to get plenty of good riding years with him. As an older beginner with young children, if I get to where I need more he will still be great for the kids to ride. Also, there is no guarantee even with a younger horse on how many riding years I will get, anything can happen. So I am going with the one that fits my needs and am not getting hung up on his age.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a horse go to 38. He was rideable and would work up to age 35 and seemed not a lot different than when he was 16 (age when purchased).


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

This horse could easily have 10 years left. I wouldn't consider age a huge factor if he's fit, sound, and healthy. 18 isn't old for a well cared for horse. 

I really like him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He looks to be in better shape than a lot of 10 year old horses I see. I definitely understand your point, Joe, but I think that's the very worst case scenario. Arabians lead long lives, and add that to how very fit and healthy he is, I think he could easily go for a long time. The only reasons I see for getting a younger horse instead of him is if the OP wants to do a demanding discipline, he's on a lot of supplements/ needs a lot of special care to stay sound, or those pictures are outdated (it's happened before, lol.)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

18 is not old for an arabian. With plenty of execise, good feed he will go for a long time. Shalom


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, everything is finally squared away and we will be picking him up next Saturday!!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Hooray!!! Congratulations! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

I would buy this horse in a heartbeat for what you are looking for. aside from being pretty darn well put together, I don't think I have seen a horse with a head the perfect in a long time. Congratulations!


----------

